# Show off your ride! Sign up for myCARiD today!



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey guys, we’re thrilled to announce the launch of myCARiD, the ultimate social network for car enthusiasts. The website is up and eager to feature your awesome rides.



​
*What is myCARiD about?*

myCARiD is an all-in-one place to store, share, and discuss information about your ride. Add a description of your vehicle, upload some pictures, list the mods you’ve done to it - all this will be put together on your ride’s profile in a clean and beautiful way, just as your four-wheel baby deserves.

Follow interesting rides, boost cool pictures and journal posts, read reviews of the industry’s most impressive releases and check out the hottest import models’ profiles - the most juicy automotive content is here for your inspiration.

​


----------

